# Barr report - register?



## quietdusk (Jul 11, 2011)

Umm so how are you supposed to register for the Barr Report site? When I try, it gives me an error b/c I'm using a free email server. Well, all of my emails are with free servers. How does anyone register on there?
I did send a message to their admin about it a while ago, but I never got any response...


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

I didn't have any trouble, and I used gmail. Maybe setup a free Gmail account?

Whiskey


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

I actually have this same problem, but I am using a gmail account...


----------



## quietdusk (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, I tried with hotmail and gmail.


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

I ended up having to use my work email which wasnt ideal.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

They believe that will keep down spam from the forum.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Their whole way of running that forum makes no sense. When you are new every post has to be moderated but they take forever to approve. I once posted a question in the co2 thread and the post didn't show up until 2 weeks later.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

I think the technical folks running that website are a little over cautious with their set up, to the point of it being detrimental. I wanted to get more involved over there, and pay for a membership... but found the barriers to great.

I'd love to take a crack at replacing the forum software, or softening up the process to appeal to a larger audience.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

I registered there a very long time ago. It didn't use to be so severe. There is a lot of forum spamming going around by bots/spammers. The easiest way to moderate this is by locking down the registration process. On forums without good control I've heard the mods complain of 10-15 new spam post per hour.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

gus6464 said:


> Their whole way of running that forum makes no sense. When you are new every post has to be moderated but they take forever to approve. I once posted a question in the co2 thread and the post didn't show up until 2 weeks later.


Would you like to be moderator and filter through the spam then?:thumbsup:

Bump:


THE V said:


> I registered there a very long time ago. It didn't use to be so severe. There is a lot of forum spamming going around by bots/spammers. The easiest way to moderate this is by locking down the registration process. On forums without good control I've heard the mods complain of 10-15 new spam post per hour.


I am basically the only moderator, so I sometimes miss post, but I read the new post daily and approve the legit post. 

We tried the registration process, but it filtered out many legit users also.
Approval of each new user is also adds more work for the moderators and we still do not know if it's paid person who post and registers spam on forums(they get paid 1-5 cents a post). These are not automated spambots, these are real people using public or proxy ISP's. 

If folks want to moderate, feel free to offer up :redface:

Bump:


scapegoat said:


> I'd love to take a crack at replacing the forum software, or softening up the process to appeal to a larger audience.


Send me a PM then.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

plantbrain said:


> We tried the registration process, but it filtered out many legit users also.


Get rid of Captcha. Change your registration to questions like 'What color do you get when you mix yellow and blue?" or something plant related.
It works wonders.


----------



## Pi Guy (Dec 6, 2013)

Is there a solution to this problem? I'm still having it when I try to register.


----------

